# Stopover "Benfleet - Leigh on Sea Area"



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi all,
Were thinking of visiting some old haunts around Benfleet & Leigh on Sea this weekend (Fri-Sun)
Does anyone know of any Safe Wildcamping Spots or if not a CL (Non member)
in these areas. 

The Boomba's


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Bump


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Have not had any replies to this one!
Guess nobody goes to this part of Essex anymore?

If you do know of any where to stop over please let me know asap
Were Planning on leaving in a couple of hours time.

Canvey Island, Benfleet, Leigh on Sea, Southend!!

The Boomba's


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There are a few CLs and CSs around here but if you're not a member that doesn't really help.

There's a campsite at Creeksea (Wallasea) but not sure if it takes tourers.

edit - try this:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/t/Riverside-Village-Holiday-Park-Southend-On-Sea-6019.htm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> There are a few CLs and CSs around here but if you're not a member that doesn't really help.
> 
> There's a campsite at Creeksea (Wallasea) but not sure if it takes tourers.
> 
> ...


Yes it takes tourers, we stayed there a month or so ago when visiting someone in Southend Hospital. Very nice very neat and well maintained but a bit on the steep side - we were charged £20/night with EHU.

Folks at the pub next door are wonderful we arrived late (well 8ish :roll: ) and there was nobody about in the site reception and signs up saying "Full" (even though it clearly wasn't).
So we went to the pub for something to eat and even though they had just closed the restaurant, as there was a disco on, opened up again to serve us a meal. They then rang the campsite owner to ask if we could park up and pay in the morning - and said if they hadn't been able to get hold of him we could have parked in the car park.

It is at the end of a long, narrow, winding road and if you hear a big splash you've gone too far.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

hi
there is a cl at The Lawns Rochford. There is also a cl at East Hanningfield near Hyde Hall gardens. At Rayleigh there is a cs at ss6 7np. Hope this helps
smurfing


----------

